

 Help Me Gauge Interest in Standing Desks - proexploit
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEpwYnJCbUE5cGhodnJjc19LVXowTVE6MQ

======
chromejs10
Filled it out for you. I know standing desks are getting really popular these
days, but I'd prefer to have the option. That is, to have a regular desk with
hinges that can be converted to a standing desk.

I think the legs on the table in your video would be too thin after you start
adding on monitors, laptops, hard drives, books, etc.

There was a desk that I "think" I saw on here that had a similar back drawer.
However, one thing I really liked about it was there was a slit on the top
that led down to the drawer where cables could come out. That was useful
mainly because then you dont have a bunch of wires going all the way to the
back and then under. Lastly, one issue with the drawer (or cubby) in the back
is that my desks are always butted up against a wall, which would make it
really hard to put in new stuff.

Good luck!

~~~
proexploit
Thanks, I really appreciate your time / comments. I agree with you on having
an option and thought about a trying to do something in two parts or height
adjustable but either raised the cost a lot or made it unwieldy (in my
thinking).

Yes, the desk on here was my inspiration for trying to get this project going
at all and there are a number of features I'd include on a production desk
that I didn't get a chance to in the model due to my 3D modeling ability (or
lack thereof). Rather than a full length slot, it would have some sort of
cable management holes / notches and be both sturdier and more attractive than
the model lets on.

Thanks again.

~~~
chromejs10
Inspired from your model, I decided to make up my own model in Google Sketch
Up. For the problem about accessing the cables if the desk is butted up
against a wall, what would work is have a portion of the bottom of the cubby
be on a hinge that can fall down. That way you can access it from underneath.
Here is a pic of what I quickly did in sketchup (just not a stand up desk)
<http://img233.imageshack.us/i/screenshot20110429at102.png/>

I'm curious to try out a stand up desk. Do you find it is much better?

